# Enttec USB Pro or ADJ MyDMX?



## icculus (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello,

I am brand new to this forum, so please forgive me if I am posting in the wrong section.

Looking to move to a software based DMX solution. I am just getting started with lighting so I am not too sure which route to take. Currently I am just using a small DMX board to control the small amount of DMX lights for a band. I am however running out of space and need to upgrade. I had planned to purchase the Enttec USB Pro to use with FreeStyler or other software. Still researching which software solution would be best for me. However, i just found a used ADJ MyDMX in my town for $125. Same price as the Enttec USB Pro. Now the $125 sounds like a good deal compared to the $299 online, I am just not so sure that it is any better in performance/software. So I am writing this forum to help me with this decision.

Just a little info on the lights that I currently have:
4 - LED Par 64's
4 - LED ColorSplash Jr (par 38)
2 - Chauvet Swarm 4
2 - Chauvet Intimidator 1.0
2 - Chauvet 4bars
1 - Chauvet Mayhem
1 - Off brand 7 lens effect light
1 - Chauvet Flex Smoke Machine (DMX)

Next purchase will for sure be moving head lights.... 

Pretty small set up and hoping to make it better. Thinking a software based DMX solution will greatly enhance the show.

Which would be a better purchase? ADJ MyDMX or Enttec USB Pro (guessing the Enttec USB Pro). 

Any suggestions for software would be very welcome!

Thanks for any help/suggestions.

Eric


----------



## cpf (Oct 1, 2011)

What you're paying for with the ADJ box is the software that goes with it. The Enttec unit is almost certainly the better hardware piece (has RDM, everything supports it, etc), but it has no for-pay software bundled with it.

So, in my opinion the Enttec box would be the better solution since it leaves you open to upgrading to better software down the road. The ADJ unit seems to be a closed ecosystem where you're locked down to only their software.


----------



## icculus (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the response! I had assumed the Enttec was the better route to go, but wanted other opinions. 

If anyone has any reccomendtions for software I would love to hear it!

Thanks again.


----------



## LXPlot (Oct 1, 2011)

icculus said:


> Thanks for the response! I had assumed the Enttec was the better route to go, but wanted other opinions.
> 
> If anyone has any reccomendtions for software I would love to hear it!
> 
> Thanks again.



Chamsys MagicQ is the free option usually tossed around here. It's of rather high learning curve, but it functions very similarly to something like Hog, so if you have used that before, you should be in good shape. It also will let you learn a real board and functions of similar power to those.


----------



## sarahsliefie (Oct 1, 2011)

I just bought the enttec open. ENTTEC - DMX USB ASSEMBLED AND TESTED IN METAL HOUSING
For $60 if all you are running is freestyler this is great. It is also setup to work with a very broad range of software setups. I use both pro and open and next time I am going with just the open.


----------



## DuckJordan (Oct 1, 2011)

Ive actually used freestyler for a band setup... not the greatest but it works. it may be that I didn't use a cue function (if it has any). But all it was controlling was some scanners anyway.

One thing to note for software solutions is its difficult to busk shows with them. pretty much anything large needs to be cued up. may not be a problem for you since its a single band your working with...


----------



## bishopthomas (Oct 2, 2011)

I've owned and used both. Run away from myDMX. I'll reply with more later when I'm on a real computer


----------



## tristanpants (Oct 4, 2011)

bishopthomas said:


> I've owned and used both. Run away from myDMX. I'll reply with more later when I'm on a real computer



entech usb dongle,art net router,decent and "luminaire" via your itouch/ipad =mobile lighting magic!


----------



## bishopthomas (Oct 7, 2011)

Finally, a chance to breathe... The problem with myDMX is you can't stack cues. In my opinion, this makes it completely useless for anything except preprogramming basic looks and playing them back. Although, playback can be done from the keyboard (assign cues to keyboard letters) so that makes it convenient. Another down side is that programming is done via faders which makes small adjustments rather difficult. MagicQ is a full featured console wrapped up in a laptop. You won't be disappointed in it (once you get past the learning curve).


----------

